# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Europe - The Real Maps

## Petri

Where I Live

 

Europe According to USA

 

Europe According to France

 

Europe According to Germany

 

Europe According to Italy

 

Europe According to Bulgaria

 

Europe According to Britain

 

Europe According to Gay Men

 

Source:  http://alphadesigner.com/project-map...ereotypes.html

----------


## andynap

THat's very funny

----------

